# Brakes for Wheelbarrows



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

My main trail project currently is in a California State Park where we're (all-volunteer crew) hand-cutting about a mile of 4' wide "full bench" trail. The customary approach is to broadcast the spoils down the hill but because of the multi-use nature of the project it was better to use the spoils "cut and fill" style as wide turnouts for passing and also occasionally to increase the turn radius at switchbacks. So this meant we were using wheelbarrows to move around 850 cu. yards of dirt with an average distance to dumping of around 100'. We planned the project so almost all hauling was in the downhill direction but this brought out other problems; most volunteers couldn't handle a full load in the downhill direction especially if the trail grade was much more than 7~8%. Half-loads became the norm for safety reasons until we built some simple band brakes for the wheelbarrows. Hodgepodge of parts; moto brake levers, MTB brake cables, 1/16" aluminum deck plate for the bands, Dorman cable stop from AutoZone and the 2" x 1/16" square steel tubing was from a Home Depot fence post. BTW this style of brake was used on sailplanes (gliders) back in the day and why I was confident the sizing would work well. The direction of actuation is critical (with tire rotation) A full wheelbarrow weighing around 500 pounds can be controlled with one finger. Pictures tell a thousand words:


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice work. Next up, rotor and caliper upgrades! :yesnod:


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

That's pretty slick. Good thinking.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Flamingtaco said:


> Nice work. Next up, rotor and caliper upgrades! :yesnod:


One of my compatriots wanted me to go that route; it certainly would have been higher in the coolness category! However, stock wheelbarrow wheel bearing/axle combos are far too sloppy (even when new, especially when worn) for a disc brake to function well. Plus, to do it right the wheels would need too be taken to the shop to weld a rotor adapter to the hub and machine it true. And then there's the issue of making the adapter in the first place. And a mount for the caliper...

Simple is better in this situation!


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, that is a great idea. Could have used something like this a few weeks ago when hauling 300lb loads of pavers.


----------



## TFitz (Jun 21, 2008)

Really thoughtful, and I really like how you took into account the sloppiness of the modern wheelbarrow wheel/axle assembly. I've often thought we should design an off-road wheelbarrow mimicking medieval Chinese 'barrows, which had a "saddle" over a very large wheel; One could use a fat bike or 27/5+ wheel with disc brake and end up with a machine that would negotiate small rock ledges, roots etc much better than a standard construction wheelbarrow.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice job!



TFitz said:


> I've often thought we should design an off-road wheelbarrow mimicking medieval Chinese 'barrows, which had a "saddle" over a very large wheel; One could use a fat bike or 27/5+ wheel with disc brake and end up with a machine that would negotiate small rock ledges, roots etc much better than a standard construction wheelbarrow.


https://www.honeybadgerwheel.com/

Hunters have been DIY similar rigs for hauling out game using motorcycle wheels forever. They work great for that.

Game Cart Review


----------



## TFitz (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, those are really close to what I was thinking. All they need is a "saddle bucket" or something for hauling dirt and rock, and rests behind the wheel so you can park them like regular wheelbarrows. Can IMBA or someone sponsor a design contest?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

TFitz said:


> Wow, those are really close to what I was thinking. All they need is a "saddle bucket" or something for hauling dirt and rock, and rests behind the wheel so you can park them like regular wheelbarrows. Can IMBA or someone sponsor a design contest?


I can see that such a style might be good for moving some kinds of loads like a couple of "jerry" cans of fuel or water; a couple of panniers loaded with 200+ pounds each of dirt or rock has bad written all over it. First it would need to be carefully loaded to keep it balanced; then how is it dumped?

The modern wheelbarrow looks as it does because of 1800 years of design evolution; the Honey Badger looks much like the very first wheelbarrows:


----------



## TFitz (Jun 21, 2008)

Moe Ped I'm thinking the issues you raise could be addressed to some extent by the design of the bucket: sized to keep the load reasonable, maybe forward-facing "pouring spouts" for each side to make dumping easier, located fore/aft to keep the loading and leverage similar to a modern construction 'barrow, etc. The Chinese used their 'barrows to move crazy large cargo loads--and passengers (but of course, not "off road").


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

Simple, elegant and it works! Very well done. But seriously, you can't post that on a MTB board and not expect someone to yell "Disc Brakes!"... even if just in jest!


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Moe Ped said:


> However, stock wheelbarrow wheel bearing/axle combos are far too sloppy (even when new, especially when worn) for a disc brake to function well. Plus, to do it right the wheels would need too be taken to the shop to weld a rotor adapter to the hub and machine it true. And then there's the issue of making the adapter in the first place. And a mount for the caliper...


Hence the awesomeness of the upgrade. I thought this one out a few years back...

Rotor slides on a keyed wheel shaft, two opposing calipers hold the rotor position.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

And then you guys will want a twin rotor set up!

I might just build one ("For those who like to build trails in the rain") and while I'm at it a HoneyBadgerCart clone.

The downside is this will delay a practical project of mine; a wheelbarrow with a motor that will provide regen braking downhill and power assist for uphill and the flats...

AND

...it has a BOB trailer-style hitch to attach to a bike for "pusher" e-bike functionality.

BTW we already have one of these; not always the right tool for the job:


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Update:

I will have to concede that this style of brake does not work at all in sticky mud conditions. Actually it works too good; if enough mud accumulates the brake will lock on and forward movement becomes impossible. With great difficulty the wheelbarrow can be moved backwards though. (This is because of the band brake's directional self-actuating design)









(Photo was taken after I cleaned the mud from the brake/wheel)

I guess I need to complete the disc brake version! (Or work only in fair weather)


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe a scraper coming off the brace near the back of the wheel. Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

drew p said:


> Maybe a scraper coming off the brace near the back of the wheel. Just thinking out loud...


That's a valid idea; but with mud as onerous as what I was encountering it would have to be scraping (and dragging!) all the time to keep mud from being transferred to the brake band. I doesn't help that these brake bands are aluminum diamond deck plate with the textured side towards the tire. I suspect that a smooth band would handle the mud better.

I parked the wheelbarrow with the brake and continued working with a "plain" wheelbarrow. I really just needed to wait a day for things to dry out.


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

Rim brakes feasible? Like the old post mount style? Seems like that may be simpler than a disc setup (needs precise alignment). I think your original idea still takes the cake for simplicity and functionality. Adding a latch to the brake lever so it could be used as a parking brake may also be a useful feature.


----------



## fellsbiker (Jun 17, 2006)

HEYOOOOOOOOOO

I'm reviving this thread because today, I started doing research on a project that's been on my to-do list for years.... building a wheelbarrow with a brake. 

My plan was to weld up a simple steel frame (for rigidity unrelated to braking) the same size as the wooden frame. Then get an MTB front hub, and a 16 or 20" fat wheel/tire combo. Then a cheapo shimano entry level disk brake. Making a caliper mount would be challenging but I have a friend that is a professional welder, hopefully he could assist with that portion. 

The easiest solution would be to extend the front of the frame and put a full size 26" mtb wheel on there. And it sure would roll smooth and stable. But it would be a pain in the ass to dump. And I will be mostly moving dirt with it. 

Has anyone else done anything like this? Or have any thoughts on doing it? The more I think about it, the more using a MTB front hob seems like the most reasonable way to go.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

fellsbiker said:


> HEYOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I'm reviving this thread because today, I started doing research on a project that's been on my to-do list for years.... building a wheelbarrow with a brake.
> 
> ...


FWIW you can buy wheelbarrows ready-made with steel frames. In regards to adding brakes I see no advantage to steel over wood. I've had the bits and pieces to build up a disc brake wheelbarrow but haven't needed to because the band brake units in the OP are all we need for our trail crew.

I'm busy the next couple of days but will throw together a disc brake unit soon. (Using a standard wheelbarrow wheel and tire)


----------

